# BUG REPORT L284MAJD-N: Black Screen on all channels (in L.A metro area)



## mikeshlz (Mar 7, 2006)

Boot Strap Version 1110MAJD
Software Version L284MAJD-N
Severity: CRITICAL
Reported: forums only, no telephone support
TV: DVI connection to Sony 60XBR
Often my 942 blinks out to a black screen, no image whatsoever. Changing channels doesn’t help. OTA, HD and SD programs are all affected. Only a reboot restores the image, but then I will usually have the interrupted recording problem. Often happens when I’m having difficulty tuning borderline OTA HD.


----------



## kyoo (Apr 4, 2002)

mikeshlz said:


> Often happens when I'm having difficulty tuning borderline OTA HD.


Yes, I was going to say that that sounds like an issue I've had in the past when my OTA signal and/or satellite signal strength was below par.

After having my dish re-aligned and an OTA antenna installed into the attic, that issue has disappeared for me.


----------



## cocokola (Jan 16, 2003)

same issue here, but in St.Louis. It's not a problem with signal, its a known issue with the 942.


----------



## Jason Kragt (Dec 20, 2002)

There are two workarounds that I know of. The easiest one is to press the power button for five seconds so the receiver resets itself. If you don't want to wait the five minutes or so for a reboot and you use single mode, you can sometimes press PIP and Swap to the other tuner.


----------



## cocokola (Jan 16, 2003)

Jason Kragt said:


> There are two workarounds that I know of. The easiest one is to press the power button for five seconds so the receiver resets itself. If you don't want to wait the five minutes or so for a reboot and you use single mode, you can sometimes press PIP and Swap to the other tuner.


I kew of the power reset (I do it 1-3 times a day), but thanks for the other work-around to try. Has there been any word as to when this will be fixed? Has anyone with the new 622 (?) seen if it has the same problem?


----------



## Tom in TX (Jan 22, 2004)

I had a black screen problem today. I could get the channel banners and menus to show up but no picture on any channnel (Sat or OTA). Did the power button reset, and it fixed it, until a few hours later, when it did the same thing. Anyone else have the menus, tec. show up, but no channel picture?
Tom in TX


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Tom, any more info you can give about when this happened? Like how long box had been on, channel you were viewing, did you just turn it on?

Thanks


Jon


----------



## Tom in TX (Jan 22, 2004)

Jon Spackman said:


> Tom, any more info you can give about when this happened? Like how long box had been on, channel you were viewing, did you just turn it on?


I turned on the tv mid-afternoon, and it happend. I fiddled with it awhile, then did a powerplug reset. Then it worked for awhile. Then turned it off when finished watching.
Went to watch something else a few hours later, and it did it again. This time I called tech support. While I was on hold, i did a front panel reset, and then it worked for awhile. Turned the tv off.
This morning, I tried to turn it on, and it happened again. Had to leave, so I just shut it off. 
Tom in TX


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Are you using HDMI or Component? or dvi-HDMI? What kind of TV do you have it connected to? 

So this happened when you powered it up from standby correct?


----------



## kyoo (Apr 4, 2002)

I have seen this issue.. but I swear it went away completely when I upgraded my OTA antenna.. sounds fishy..


----------



## Tom in TX (Jan 22, 2004)

Jon Spackman said:


> Are you using HDMI or Component? or dvi-HDMI? What kind of TV do you have it connected to?
> 
> So this happened when you powered it up from standby correct?


I am using component to a 32" Westinghouse LCD. 
Yes, when I power it up.
The set was probably turned on/off four different times yesterday, and once this morning, with no troubles.
Tom in TX


----------

